# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  ẩm thực hải phòng tại hà nội

## loanxinh

Hải phòng, nơi bản chất đích thực của ẩm thực là hương vị biển cả. Không khó khi Hương vị biển khơi ấy xuất hiện giữa lòng thủ đô Hà Nội. Hãy cùng ẩm thực 365 khám phá hương vị biển khơi ấy! 

Những món ăn đặc sắc, mang hương vị biển của Hải Phòng lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Hà Nội


Nhân dịp năm mới 2012 và Tết cổ truyền, người dân thủ đô có cơ hội thưởng thức một hương vị đặc sản của ẩm thực đất Cảng Hải Phòng gồm: Lẩu HongKong, baba, lẩu cua đồng, món nướng… Đây là những món ăn đặc sắc, mang hương vị biển lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Hà Nội và địa chỉ này là một trong năm nhà hàng mang tên Lẩu HongKong và đệ nhất baba được giới thiệu trên toàn quốc.

Những món ăn đến từ Hải Phòng xuất hiện tại kiot số 5, tầng 4, Trung tâm thương mại Grand Plaza số 117 phố Trần Duy Hưng. Tại đây, nhà hàng đặc biệt giới thiệu đến người dân sành ẩm thực Hà thành món Lẩu HongKong, món ăn được đầu bếp này sáng tạo ra qua quá trình hơn 10 năm làm đầu bếp và bôn ba qua Thái Lan, Hồng Kông, Trung Quốc học nghề. Từ lâu, Lẩu Hong Kong đã được biết đến bởi hương vị thơm ngon, vị ngọt có “hậu” và đặc biệt rất thích hợp với tiết trời se lạnh quây quần bên người thân trong gia đình. 


Lẩu HongKong ở Hải Phòng là một món ăn được ngành Du lịch đất Cảng giới thiệu đến khắp cả nước và coi đây là một món quà dành cho du khách đến với Hải Phòng. Việc khai trương điểm kinh doanh tại Hà Nội hứa hẹn sẽ mang một “gu” ẩm thực mới đến cho người dân nơi đây.

Nhân dịp khai trương đi vào hoạt động, Lẩu HongKong được bán với mức giá từ 250.000 đến 320.000 đồng/nồi dành cho từ  3-6 người ăn và giảm giá 10% cho tất cả các món ăn. Khách hàng có thể đặt chỗ và “sét tấp” cho mình một thực đơn Ngon-bổ-rẻ qua địa chỉ website: Hệ Thống Nhà Hàng Hồng Kông Đệ Nhất Bếp

Địa chỉ cho bạn:

Hệ Thống Nhà Hàng Hồng Kông Đệ Nhất Bếp
Nhà Hàng I: Tầng 4, Trung Tâm Thương Mại Plaza - TP Hải Phòng.
Nhà Hàng II: 372 Lạch Tray - TP Hải Phòng.
Nhà Hàng III: TTTM Grand 117 Trần Duy Hưng - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội.
Nhà Hàng IV: Tầng 4 TTTM The Garden Mễ Trì - Hà Nội. 
Nhà Hàng V: Tầng 5 Trung Tâm Thương Mại Bảo Gia - Đường Lê Đại Hành - Phường 13 - Quận 11, TP Hồ Chí Minh.

Liên hệ:
        Website: Hệ Thống Nhà Hàng Hồng Kông Đệ Nhất Bếp
        Email: lauhongkong.com.vn@gmail.com
Nguồn: Món ngon Hà Nội

----------

